# need some help IDing my new little girl!



## LMac54 (Jun 9, 2010)

:-D This is my new girl I got today. My first female betta. So far, she's doing really great. While I was acclimating her today (dripping new water into her water), I put her next to Seaking's tank. He didn't like her very much, he was flaring at her a bunch. HOWEVER, since I put her in a little quarantine tank next to my other boy, Gyarados, I've had no trouble. He won't flare at her! He might a little, but he just kinda swims around, watching her! :lol: She's like his girlfriend now.

*I'm not sure what kind of fins she has*... I'm thinking she's a halfmoon. In some angles (not in these pics), her scales are green! I really like her vertical stripes.

*And is she really a girl? *Just wanted to make sure. She was flaring at her reflection... girls have beards too, right?

*She doesn't have a name yet.* I was hoping to stay with my Pokemon theme with names. Perhaps Goldeen? Lovedisc? Corsola? Finneon?

Anyway, pics!


----------



## SaylorKennedy (Aug 11, 2009)

Oh wow! She's got great coloring!

The vertical stripes are breeding stripes actually and you can see she's full of eggs.

I like the name Corsola because it reminds me of Crayola and she's got beautiful colors. xD


----------



## LMac54 (Jun 9, 2010)

:-( I didn't/don't plan on breeding her. Is there anything I need to do for her? Will she explode or something if she doesn't mate?


----------



## SaylorKennedy (Aug 11, 2009)

Nope, just let her be. She'll drop her eggs on her own and be okay. This happens every now and then.


----------



## TheJadeBetta (Mar 31, 2010)

Corsola is cute. Phione would be a cute name, as well.


----------



## Jooleeah (Feb 20, 2010)

Rosilia  Jynx  Roserade  Ralts  Gardevoir  Phanphy  MEW  Vulpix  haha Oddish  Abra  Drowzee  Seadra  Kirlia  Lileep  Starly  Uxie  Mespirit Azelf 
Porygon...2  (please dont)
Corsola and Phione are cute 
lmao seriously i know like every pokemon in the book, if you need gaming tips just call me up ;D
Julia = Major Nerd.


----------



## WillowTree (May 13, 2010)

She is beautiful! Where did you get her?


----------



## Alexanderismylife (Jun 14, 2010)

I like Seadra lol! She's got great colorings!!! I love her color lol!


----------



## FireKidomaru (Jan 24, 2010)

i agree... seadra is a pretty name.. its fits ur pretty girl


----------



## FireKidomaru (Jan 24, 2010)

acually on second thought... i really like Finneon.... its very elegant and it is a fish pokemon which of course makes sense


----------



## mysquishy (Mar 12, 2010)

WOW she is super gorgeous!!! I love her colors. Where did you get her.


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

She's a halfmoon, I'm pretty sure. Definitely a female.


----------



## LMac54 (Jun 9, 2010)

Thanks guys!

I got her at this LFS called *Ocean Aquarium* (which ironically enough only sells freshwater fish) in downtown San Francisco. It is honestly the BEST fish store I've ever been to. The owners really know what they're doing. There's SO many betta fish. I think they breed them right at the store. Each boy is in a large mason jar with sand substrate and a little plant!! Some girls are in their own jar too, but there were two LARGE tanks with several dozen girls in them. All of his fish tanks are heavily planted. 

The owner drilled me on my knowledge of the nitrogen cycle and how to best keep the bacteria in my cycling tank. He asked me how I was going to acclimate my new fish and suggested that I used the dripper method.... THEN HE WENT AND MADE ME A FREE DRIPPER! :shock: this guy is awesome! 

I heard he wouldn't even sell some people fish if their tanks weren't correctly cycled.

He even told me to come by when I think my tank is ready and bring some water for him to test... so he can be sure the water is ready. 

So... if you live in California... particularly the Bay Area... you should check this place out. Definitely THE BEST freshwater fish store IN THE BAY AREA. 'Cause I've been to them all.



SaylorKennedy said:


> Nope, just let her be. She'll drop her eggs on her own and be okay. This happens every now and then.


 Oh thank god. I wouldn't know what to do. Every time I hear "eggbound" it always sounds bad.


----------



## Neelie (Feb 18, 2010)

jesus it could take ages to put a label on her!

ill try haha;
id say *combtail *(parents crowntail / HM or super delta)
*butterfly tricolor* (or multicolor metallic even)
im confused haha

if you breed her id say you'd get multi color super delta's.
so very much open to corrections though!!!

she's a beauty!


----------

